# Sites close to Liverpool



## SineadandTony (Jul 22, 2009)

We are travelling to UK over Easter and are hoping to take in a Premier League game at Anfield..... I'm a Liverpool supporter for my sins....
Just wondered if there are any sites or safe wild camping spots close to Liverpool. We would even consider somewhere that is accessible by bus or train within 30/40 mins of Liverpool.

Thanks
Sinead and Tony


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

It's easy to get into Liverpool by train (Merseyrail) from the Southport Caravan Club site - whether you've got any chance of getting on over Easter at this stage is another matter though - may depend when exactly over Easter?

There were some good wildcamping spots in Southport, too - but I think they are no longer usable??


----------



## DaveJM (Dec 29, 2008)

You could try Wirral Country Park, across the river from Liverpool.

It is a Caravan Club site situated right on the Dee Estuary. It is a 10 min taxi ride to West Kirby railway station and then 30 mins to Liverpool on Merseyrail.

You can book with the site direct on 0151 648 5228. It is actually at a place called Thurstaston. Post code is CH61 0HN. Perhaps worth looking at on Google Earth.


Regards


David


----------



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi Sinead and Tony

You could try the Waterside Lodge at Southport which is handy for Liverpool. It is a C&CC CL and details can be seen here:

http://www.scoutbase.org.uk/cgi-bin...s=Kayaking&view_records=View+Sites&mh=1&nh=13

or this

http://www.campingandcaravanningclu...71&clearSearch=N&radius=50&location=Southport - Waterside Lodge, Marine Drive, PR8 1RY &siteTypes=1, 2, 3, 5

We have stayed there and it is very plain. Just a carpark but in a really good location right by the pier and not a bad walk into the town (10 mins) and has EHU, fresh water etc. Good luck.

Edit to add other link


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi Sinead and Tony

Abbey Farm near Ormskirk is another good one - train into Liverpool is a possibility but you may as well drive in early and park up near Anfield just ask a bobby before it gets busy they'll see you right. This would avoid cab costs at both ends of the train journey and if you get stuck in the car park you can brew up until the faithful have gone home 

www.abbeyfarmcaravanpark.co.uk

Liveeeer - pool , liveerpool ........ liverpool 

Bring us luck!


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Having been looking myself for a Caravan Club site over easter, I can find nothing available. Wirral is a very popular site, so unfortunately, I don't think you will get a pitch  

All down to CC stupid booking policy :twisted: 

Stewart


----------



## thegamwellsmythes (Jul 29, 2008)

There are a few campsites around Chester which is at one end of the Merseyrail Wirral line (about 40mins Chester to Moorfields).

Get off at Moorfields for the soccerbus upto Anfield.

Get a meresey ferry back to hamilton square and the merserrail back from there (or the merseyrail all the way).

You could use the Little Roodee car park in Chester which is council owned and OK for motorhomes to overnight in.

Other than that I would think Southport was your best bet. I can't think of any campsites on the Wirral other than Thursaston.

We do sometimes see motorhomes in the Industrial Estate off Sealand Road in Chester overnighting.

I'd avoid taking a motorhome anywhere near the ground on a matchday if it were me.

Have a good time.

Come on you reds!


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Formby Point Caravan Site.

Walk/Drive to Formby Station (about a mile?)

Ask for "Soccer Bus"ticket. Train to Sandhills.

Off at Sandhills with all the others....Soccer Bus to the ground.(well, to opposite Goodison!)

Same route back. Easy. Done it many times.

Which match? May see you there


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

There are also CLs on the Wirral, Parkfield Farm is probably best for the Park and Rides.

peedee


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Look in the books for Greasby there are a few farm sites in the area. Greasby is also served by a bus to Liverpool,change in the Pool for the Soccerbus service.
http://www.merseytravel.gov.uk/information_bus_soccerbus.asp

http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/townlisting.asp?town=Wirral


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

On the front at Southport there is a car park next to the GoKart track, which Elvis1709 assures me you can park on for £6/night, parking during the day seems to be free. Someone collects cash early evening.

Transport via train or bus from Southport is frequent. Sorry I cant offer any more info but maybe if Steve reads this he will post or you could pm Elvis1709 on this forum


----------

